# jwcardys wifes bagged 2012 Beetle



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

just a late night garage teaser. front passenger side still needs notched. still on the stock 215/55s. should go lower with a little smaller tire. 

 

this is all i have for you right now. i will turn this into a build thread when i get some more time 

-wes


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Yay!!! Props to you sir. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good! Glad to see more Beetles popping up :thumbup:


----------



## DUBosuarus (Aug 14, 2011)

looks great Wes! i cant wait to see it in person and crush some soda cans  ps when you gonna show off the boot set up??


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

instagram...


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

I love the first pic - looks good :beer:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Saw this at the OVWC show yesterday... Looks awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

The trunk was purchased from a local antique store here in Omaha. It was also built here in Omaha back in the day. 

 
 
 
 
 
 


More pics of my wifes 2012 Beetle. Still running stock 215/55 tires. Still needs a notch. Put it in a VW show the day after I bagged it and won my class. 

-Wes


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Grats. I would have put the tank and components in the spare tire well though.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> Very nice! :thumbup:





Aonarch said:


> Grats. I would have put the tank and components in the spare tire well though.





ECS Tuning said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks guys! 
Polished the hardlines up today and also cleaned the tank a little.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

and it's notched... 

 

the beetle and my boys static gti.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## clcurtis42 (Aug 1, 2008)

whatsup whatsup










sincerely, 
the photographer



follow us on facebook, feature not up on the website yet. still working on the video 

facebook.com/lowdownlabs
lowdownlabs.tumblr.com


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Teaser vid
Full feature coming soon!:laugh:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Keep hitting repeat on the teaser.. can't wait for the full feature! :thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Installed a color matched OEM turbo spoiler this weekend.


----------



## clcurtis42 (Aug 1, 2008)

lowdownlabs.com

do it.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: YESS!!! Finally something on Vortex from someone I know!

Nice job Low Down Labs guys!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Spoiler is my next mod. Looks good!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Just a couple shots from the feature lowdownlabs.com did on my wifes Beetle.


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

f*ckin' hawt! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Made the 6hr trip to Eurowerks this past weekend. The show was pretty good, and I didnt leave empty handed.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

just a couple of pics of the Beetle from Eurowerks6 that have surfaced.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jwcardy said:


> Made the 6hr trip to Eurowerks this past weekend. The show was pretty good, and I didnt leave empty handed.


 Well deserved.


----------

